# car washes and taxes



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't itemize.
Are car washes like oil changes, included in the 0.56 per mile tax write off or are they like tolls, additional expenses?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Car washes are not included in $0.56 mileage write off


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

How bout therapeutic blow jobs?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> How bout therapeutic blow jobs?


giving or receiving?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> giving or receiving?


Well if you were giving the yer the one getting paid.....so it would have to be receiving.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Well if you were giving the yer the one getting paid.....so it would have to be receiving.


making some assumptions there


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> making some assumptions there


Now that you mention it.....yer right. I think we need an IRS ruling on this.


----------

